# Putting King pigeon in with small birds



## clarice king (May 25, 2011)

I found a lost and disoriented King pigeon. She is doing well and looks revived and happy today. Can I put her in a very large, free standing cage with three parakeets?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no..those two breeds of birds should not be in a cage together.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Budgies are territorial and it's their cage, so they won't welcome a new roommate, especially a different kind of bird. They're little but they can be mean. Besides, she should have her very own "room." She'll need different food and perches and toys from what is suitable for budgies and a place she can call her own. Pigeons are kind of territorial, too.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Hookbills can seriously injure softbills--even with the size difference. It's not safe. I've heard of people's doves and pigeons getting their beaks ripped off by budgies and other hookbills. 

For housing you might try altering a large dog kennel (the wire kind) with some garden bird mesh (so his head doesn't go through and get caught or anything.)


----------



## clarice king (May 25, 2011)

Thank you, all. I certainly won't mix them. I feel sorry for her...I know they like company but the only adoptable kings I see are in CA and I'm in CT. Wish I could find a friend for her but I don't want to contribute to the exploitation of these birds by buying one, you know? Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

clarice king said:


> Thank you, all. I certainly won't mix them. I feel sorry for her...I know they like company but the only adoptable kings I see are in CA and I'm in CT. Wish I could find a friend for her but I don't want to contribute to the exploitation of these birds by buying one, you know? Anyone have thoughts?


any breed of pigeon will do.. they do not know they are a breed or kind of pigeon..they just know they are a pigeon.. get a hen companion for her/him..


----------

